
Truss: an opinionated assertions API for Clojure/Script - wslh
https://github.com/ptaoussanis/truss
======
emidln
I'm glad to see `have!` and friends get into their own package. I've used them
extensively in Peter Taoussanis's encore library and was a little afraid of
them being labeled 'deprecated' recently. Good to know I won't have to move
these into my own utility library.

